# Woodchuck Tunnel Question



## firefighter019 (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever dug into one of their little tunnel complexes? I'm seeing their clean out mounds a good 50-60 yds from any hole. So either I'm missing the hole or they are adding an addition.

I did find an old can of pepper spray while cleaning out my car the other day. They keep it up and they might get a little taste of some OC. :lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

can dig quite a bit. Much like prairie dogs they can become complex.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We used to dig them up on the farm. If they are occupied, be ready for some unhappy critters coming out. They can be very aggressive when cornered. The holes are deep and up and down so they won't drown in them.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I think I've got one too now. I have found three holes about 15 yards apart that look like a baseball or softball would fit in. No mound just holes. Does that sound right for a woodchuck? No gopher tracks or anything else just three holes. 

If it is should I try to get rid of it? I think it may be housing under a wood deck!:16suspect If I should get rid of it what's the easiest way?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Woodchucks will undermine foundations till barns and or other structures fall down $$$$$$$$$$$$

Conibear trap over the hole works good or a 22 mag.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Smoke Bombs or poisons?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Smoke Bombs or poisons?


I haven't had luck with those. Bleach poured down a hole and covered brings them out most times, have the shotgun ready


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I haven't had luck with those. Bleach poured down a hole and covered brings them out most times, have the shotgun ready



That would be a hoot and I've got several woodchuck recepies but I live in the city. Look's like I might have to buy a trap then.

Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

When we were kids on the farm, we just used hoes, shovels, pitch forks, and baseball bats, along with the dogs  

When the den erupted, it was the defenition of caos   Not really what I really recommend


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Wildcat,
I've heard in the spring they are very tasty, but I've never been able to get past the smell of the musk glands to even begin to think about skinning one out.
Try some gasoline blown into the hole with a sprayer and a roman candle from about 40 yards away :evilsmile


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Outdoorzman said:


> Wildcat,
> I've heard in the spring they are very tasty, but I've never been able to get past the smell of the musk glands to even begin to think about skinning one out.
> Try some gasoline blown into the hole with a sprayer and a roman candle from about 40 yards away :evilsmile


Oops, there goes the deck...:lol:


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

If you are digging down a chuck will back fill the whole so you can not figure out which way they are going. We hunt them with dogs and they do this as a protective measure to get away. And yes, they can be very complex tunnel systems.


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

We have a leprechaun that we had Colt make a specially sized 44 cal. semi auto for, he runs down the hole like a tunnel rat and caps em quicker'n you can shake a stick at. He loves Woodchucks, he thinks they're magically delicious.:coolgleam


----------



## firefighter019 (Mar 29, 2006)

FYRE926 said:


> We have a leprechaun that we had Colt make a specially sized 44 cal. semi auto for, he runs down the hole like a tunnel rat and caps em quicker'n you can shake a stick at. He loves Woodchucks, he thinks they're magically delicious.:coolgleam


You by any chance rent that leprechaun out??? He would work great in their little condo they've got going underneath the barn.:lol:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Lets see...........Gold [at all most record highs vs the lowly woodchuck?] me thinks someones been smoking the Blarney stone.


----------



## tyke (Jul 10, 2004)

SPH said:


> If you are digging down a chuck will back fill the whole so you can not figure out which way they are going. We hunt them with dogs and they do this as a protective measure to get away. And yes, they can be very complex tunnel systems.



Isn't it interesting how folks here can't seem to "get" the use of dogs w/chuck?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

tyke said:


> Isn't it interesting how folks here can't seem to "get" the use of dogs w/chuck?


 with your dogs thats great. I prefer to stake them out and work on precision shooting. To each his own way.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Your right Tyke, 

I guess its the difference between tuning up the shooting skills or just plain getting rid of the vermin. 
The difference is, you can shoot away at a running chuck, but think of a dog as a fur seaking missle.....

:lol: <----- chuck running from a person with a gun
:yikes: <----- chuck running from a dog!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I need a silencer for my 12 gauge!:evilsmile


----------



## tyke (Jul 10, 2004)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Your right Tyke,
> 
> I guess its the difference between tuning up the shooting skills or just plain getting rid of the vermin.
> The difference is, you can shoot away at a running chuck, but think of a dog as a fur seaking missle.....
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: That sounds about right!
Coulda used you awhile back... a bigger dog would have gotten some fur cuz I'd have shaken that spindly tree instead of cussin'


----------

